# safe temp for oc'ing AMD 9950



## Uptime73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello all.  What's the safe temp for oc'ing the AMD 9950?  I'm getting ready to oc,  but I check the temp with AMD's overdrive and I'm hovering around 50 degrees WITHOUT it being overclocked.  Should I look into a more aggressive form of cooling or upgrade the stock heatsink and fan or add a case fan before I attempt to overclock it?  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## Exeodus (Jul 21, 2009)

Try not to go over 60c.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 22, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> Try not to go over 60c.



When I was checking stability with OCCT, I noticed my temps hovering around 68 and 69 degrees C.  Looks like I have an heating issue, don't I?

- Josh


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, AMD Phenom stock cooler is not the best option for overclocking, as you can see. I'd suggest you get a real heatsink.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dreadnought33 said:


> Well, AMD Phenom stock cooler is not the best option for overclocking, as you can see. I'd suggest you get a real heatsink.



any suggestions for a "real heatsink"?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> any suggestions for a "real heatsink"?



What case do you have?


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> What case do you have?



Not sure.  It's a generic one.  tower.

- Josh


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah, make sure if you do get an after market cooler, that it will not block your ram slots, if you have that much ram installed, and of course , it will fit in your case


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 22, 2009)

When looking at coolers also consider if it will fit in the case or not, I recommend Xigmatek coolers that run from ~$35 to ~$65 you could easily make do with an HDT-S1283 or HDT-S1284 both in the lower end of that price range.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 22, 2009)

Try cleaning the stock TIM off the HSF and CPU, and use some OCZ FREEZe or your favorite Thermal paste. I bet your temps will go down. 
The stock HSF isnt that bad esp. if dont bump up your Voltage.

Usually those stock HSF come with to much gunk.


----------



## My89SHO (Jul 23, 2009)

I have my 9950 blk ed running at 3.2. very stable and around 48-50 deg cel. i swapped my heatsink for a zalman. before my temps were over 60.


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 24, 2009)

i agree ,, the life span on the 9950 will decrease under the retail 63'c maximum ,, 

also you must remember you have a 

1. B3	2.6 GHz	4x 512 KB	2 MB	2 GHz	13x	1.25 - 1.30 V	140 W	Socket AM2+	July 1, 2008	HD995ZFAJ4BGH

2.B3	2.6 GHz	4x 512 KB	2 MB	2 GHz	13x	1.20 - 1.30 V	125 W	Socket AM2+	October 2008	HD995ZXAJ4BGH

the 125 W is a better OC as it was released afer and was fixed the 140 wat started drawing watts of about 285 @ 3.2 Ghz said by sisoft sandra . the zalman 9700 cnps should do the trick ,, you will see it would seem like the sink ony mounts verticaly ,, but if you look at the clip it has little teeth ( grooves ) that fit inbetween the first and last pipe of the zalman mounting it horizontaly ,, it presses down quite hard on the mobo but after 48hours your temps should decrease very well ,, with the stock fansink the phenom 9850 comes i got the chip from 2.5 - 2.8 with the zalman i hit 3.15 ghz ,, with this cooler .........











i know its dirty but i took the image last week haha ,, i did clean it i promice ,, anyhow thats how it looks if you let it exuast the air it works wonders ,, *********PS dont overclock within the first 48 hours ,, its not worth it ,, the temps will fluctuate to rapidly ,, rather stay safe !! ********


----------



## roque66 (Jul 25, 2009)

I use noctua U12P and my idle temperature is 28º and playing about 45º max .... i have now coolermaster 690 case with 4 120mm fans, but before the temps were the same with a simple case and 2 80mm fans.... It´s clocked to 3.0Ghz stable ... don't need more for now...


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 25, 2009)

it is quite cool but you must have some mager airflowing threw your case or you stay is a ice enviroment ,, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks cool ,, not to mention now days you get scary shit like this ,, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









but curios how much airflow you got there mate ,, check the 9950 @ 3.1 GHZ temps


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

62c is the top but i had a pump fail and hit 100c before it shut down


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 25, 2009)

fullinfusion wow dude how did that happen ,, wild oc ?? and switched the fans off haha ,, no serious how did you do that ?? love the badge dude !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it rocks !! love asus ROG !! but stayd with the basic phenom amd / ATI


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> Hello all.  What's the safe temp for oc'ing the AMD 9950?  I'm getting ready to oc,  but I check the temp with AMD's overdrive and I'm hovering around 50 degrees WITHOUT it being overclocked.  Should I look into a more aggressive form of cooling or upgrade the stock heatsink and fan or add a case fan before I attempt to overclock it?  Thanks.
> 
> - Josh


you got cool and quiet enabled by chance?
temps are real high for stock mate... and also as the other dude said remove the stock hs paste and apply a dab of your favorite TP... that will help


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Tweak-2- said:


> fullinfusion wow dude how did that happen ,, wild oc ?? and switched the fans off haha ,, no serious how did you do that ?? love the badge dude !!!! http://tpucdn.com/forums/signaturepics/sigpic47646_2.gif it rocks !! love asus ROG !! but stayd with the basic phenom amd / ATI


Na the water pump didnt start when i booted the rig.... it wasnt till i noticed the water boiling out inside the cpu water block hoses... lol... i just fliped the psu off and let it sit for a bit... removed the pump.. took it back for an extange... re-installed and never had any isues with the proc even after the fatal meltdown...
and thanks man


----------



## My89SHO (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks all. i run now at 35 unloaded(underclocked @ 1.2G @ 1.2v) and 50 loaded(overclocked @ 3.2 @1.312v).


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

My89SHO said:


> thanks all. i run now at 35 unloaded(underclocked @ 1.2G @ 1.2v) and 50 loaded(overclocked @ 3.2 @1.312v).


why dont you leave it running it's stock clock and drop the core voltage?
Find how low she'll go and be happy with that till ya get a better cooler....

thats if i get what your last post was stating


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Tweak-2- said:


> i agree ,, the life span on the 9950 will decrease under the retail 63'c maximum ,,
> 
> also you must remember you have a
> 
> ...


Why not O/C within the first 48hrs?
Hell let her run at whatever clock you want....  it speeds up the TP curing


----------



## My89SHO (Jul 25, 2009)

i already have a new cooler. big difference in temp


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Why not O/C within the first 48hrs?
> Hell let her run at whatever clock you want....  it speeds up the TP curing


haha because some thermal past or grease only sets after 48 hours giving 5 -9 deg differance meaning you could get better clocks afterwards ,, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 25, 2009)

What about a liquid cooling option such as this integrated water cooler by Xigmatek.

http://www.xigmatek.com/product/liquid-aios80dp.php#5

Or should I go with an air cooler?

Thanks - Josh


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> What about a liquid cooling option such as this integrated water cooler by Xigmatek.
> 
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product/liquid-aios80dp.php#5
> 
> ...


do custom H2O bro...... if ya dont wana spend the cash for it than order a Thermaltake VI cooler.... its better than the Zalman cooler


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> do custom H2O bro...... if ya dont wana spend the cash for it than order a Thermaltake VI cooler.... its better than the Zalman cooler



Thermaltake VI cooler, is that liquid or air?

- Josh


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 25, 2009)

haha ,,, no thanx i'm a poor idiot ,, didnt you see my system specs ,, kinda outdated ,, besides the zalman best the V8 in a cpu test ,, at tweaktown.com haha ,, and i could afford it


----------

